# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  INBA  Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα  (Lecco-Italy) (2.7.2011)

## fetas

The World Cup 


Saturday, July 2, 2011 

ERVA NEAR LECCO (MILAN), ITALY 


Contest Info Special Info 
Bodybuilding
Mixed Pairs
Physically Challenged 
Ms. Fitness 
Ms Physique 
Ms. Figure 
Classic Figure 
Bikini Divas 
Model Search
Kids and Teen Fitness 
Contest includes all classes





 5 Years Drug Free


Entry forms must be recieved two weeks prior to the competition date!

EMAIL US FOR MORE
INFORMATION
inbaworld@aol.com 


For info Contact ABA/INBA Main Office (951) 734-3900

Ενας αγωνας που ισως ενδιαφερει καποιους .

----------


## Polyneikos

Eυχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση! :03. Thumb up: 
Δυο διευκρινισεις:
α) Αναφερει 5 years drugw free.Πως πιστοποείται αυτο;Θα πρεπει να σε ελεγχουν τα 5 τελευταια χρόνια;
β)Πως παίρνει πρόκριση καποιος από Ελλαδα (γιατι βλεπω την σημαια μας);

----------


## savage

> Ενας αγωνας που ισως ενδιαφερει καποιους .


 :02. Shock:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

αν ενδιαφερει λεει???? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

εστειλα κι ολας μεηλ να μαθω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.

ναντια μας βλεπω καλοκαιρινο ταξιδακι στην Ιταλια,ειναι και κοντα... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  μια χαρα :01. Razz:

----------


## fetas

> Eυχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση!
> Δυο διευκρινισεις:
> α) Αναφερει 5 years drugw free.Πως πιστοποείται αυτο;Θα πρεπει να σε ελεγχουν τα 5 τελευταια χρόνια;
> β)Πως παίρνει πρόκριση καποιος από Ελλαδα (γιατι βλεπω την σημαια μας);


International Natural Bodybuilding Association (INBA)
World Leader in Natural Bodybuilding & Fitness

Click Here for Anti-Doping Rules and Regulations


Banned Substances & Policies 

The following products are banned from the International Olympic Committee (IOC) 
and the ABA/INBA/PNBA

This is not a complete list, as new products are introduced every day!

Natural Drug Free Requirements

All competitors must be drug free for amount of time allocated for the competition they are in- National and International Events have a minimum of five years drug free, unless stipulated differently. Drug testing is to conform to IOC regulated Standards. 
Once your entry form is received you will be contacted to verify your appointment time for the polygraph test. 
You must obtain two characters references attesting that you have been drug free depending on amount of time allocated for the competition. 
You will be required to pay for your polygraph test. Pending on the competition, overall winners will be required to take an additional test, urine or blood. 
This includes all performance enhancing "drugs" that are on the IOC banned list. 
All athletes must pass a polygraph or urine test every 60 days (if they are competing). 
We will also conduct random drug testing at each event as well as random testing to all members of the Natural Teams throughout the year. 
Random drug testing for Team members began January 1st, 1999 and we will conduct a minimum of 1-2 tests per month. 
If an athlete tests positive for a banned substance they will be suspended from competing for a minimum of one year up to lifetime ban, and their name, picture and test results posted on website and magazines. 
Any member of the Natural Teams that is found experimenting with a banned substance will be banned from the team for life. The athlete suspension begins immediately upon receipt of a positive test. The athlete has the right to appeal the decision, however, the suspension remains in effect until either the "B" sample confirms or refutes the findings or a meeting is held by the representatives of the local federation and the International committee where the case may be appealed. Once a final ruling is made by the local and International INBA committee, then there is no second appeal.. In the case of an inaccurate reading on the polygraph test they will be obliged to undergo a urine test with a final decision pending a meeting of the INBA Committee." 
Be advised that among the banned substances are ephedrine and its derivatives, DHEA and Andro and all of its derivatives. It is your responsibility to be aware of the substances that are on the banned list. Ignorance is not an excuse. 
Official Banned Substances : 

The following is a non-exhaustive list of banned and/or restricted substances. Please very with the appropriate IOC regulated body for a complete and up-to-date listing.

I. DOPING CLASSES 

A. Stimulants

amiphenazole 
amphetamines 
amineptine 
cocaine 
ephedrine 
fencamfamine 
mesocarb 
pentylentetrazol 
pipradol 
salbutamol & terbutaline (are permitted by inhaler only and must be declared to the relevant medical authority.) 
NOTE: All imidazole preparations are acceptable for topical use, e.g. oxymetazoline. Vasoconstrictors (e.g. adrenaline) may be administered with local anesthetic agents. Topical preparations (e.g. nasal, ophthalmologic) of Phenylephrine are permitted.

B. Narcotic analgesics 

dextromoramide 
dextropropoxyphene 
diamorphine 
methadone 
morphine 
pentazocine 
pethidine 
.... and related substances

NOTE: Codeine, Dextromethorphan, Dihydrocodeine, Diphenoxylate and Pholcodine are permitted.

C. Anabolic agents

The Anabolic class includes anabolic androgenic steroids (AAS) and Beta-2 Agonists.

1.Anabolic androgenic steroids (AAS)

The AAS class includes testosterone and substances that are related in structure and activity to it. They have been misused in sport to increase muscle strength bulk, and to promote aggressiveness.

Some examples of AAS are:

clostebol 
fluoxymesterone 
metandienone 
metenolone 
nandrolone 
oxandrolone 
stanozolol 
testosterone * 
... and related substances

Note: The administration of testosterone is banned. The presence of a testosterone (T) to epitestosterone (E) ratio greater than six (6) to one (1) in the urine of a competitor constitutes an offense unless there is evidence that this ratio is due to a physiological or pathological condition, e.g. low epitestosterone excretion, androgen production by tumor, enzyme deficiencies.

2.Beta-2 Agonists

Some examples of beta-2 Agonists are:

clenbuterol 
salbutamol 
terbutaline 
saimeterol 
fenoterol 
.... and related substances

D. Diuretics 

Some examples of diuretics are:

acetazolamide 
bumetanide 
chlorthalidone 
ethacrynic acid 
furosemide 
hydrochlorothiazide 
mannitol 
mersalyl 
spironolactone 
triamterene 
.... and related substances

E. Peptide and Glycoprotein hormones and analogues 

1.Chorionic Gonadotrophin (HCG - human chorionic Gonadotrophin)

2.Corticotropin (ACTH)

3.Growth hormone (HGH, somatropin)

4.Erythrorpoietin (EPO)

… and related substances

II. METHODS

A. Blood doping

B. Pharmacological, chemical and physical manipulation

( The responsible authorities ban the use of substances and of methods that alter the integrity and validity of urine samples used in doping controls. Examples of banned methods are catheterization, urine substitution and/or tampering, inhibition of renal excretion. e.g. by probenecid and related compounds, and epitestosterone administration.)

III. CLASSES OF DRUGS SUBJECT TO CERTAIN RESTRICTIONS

C. Local anesthetics

Injectable local anesthetics are permitted under the following conditions:

(a) that bupivacaine, lidocaine, mepivacaine, procaine etc. are used but not cocaine.

Vasoconstrictor agents (e.g. adrenaline) may be used in conjunction with local aesthetics.

(b) only local or intra-articular injections may be administered;

(c) only when medically justified (i.e. the details including diagnosis, dose and route of

administration must be submitted immediately in writing to the relevant medical authority.

D. Corticosteroids

The use of Corticosteroids is banned except

(a) for topical use (aural, opthalmological and dermatogical) but not rectal;

(b) by inhalation;

(c) by intra-articular or local injection.

E. Beta-blockers

Some examples of beta-blockers are:

acebutalol 
alprenolol 
atenolof 
labetalol 
metoprolol 
nadolol 
oxprenolol 
propranolol 
sotalol 
.... and related substances

EXPANDED LIST OF EXAMPLES

Caution: This is not an exhaustive list of banned substances. It is provided only to give the reader a more comprehensive list of banned substances. Many substances that do not appear on this expanded list are considered banned under the term "and related substances".

A. Stimulants

amfepramone metamfetamine

amineptine methoxyphenamine

amfetamine methylendioxyamfetamine

cathine methylephedrine

cropropamide nikethamide

crotetamide norphenfluramine

etamivan parahydroxyamfetamine

etilamfetamine pemoline

etilefrine phendimetrazine

fencamfamin phentermine

fenetylline phenylpropanolamine

fenfluramine pholedrine

heptaminol prolintane

mefenorex propylhexedrine

mephentermine pseudoephedrine

mesocarb salbutamol

strychnine

B. Narcotics

dextropropoxyphene

ethylmorphine

hydrocodone

morphine

pentazocine

pethidine

propoxyphene

C. Anabolic Agents

(1)Anabolic steroids

(2)Beta2-agonists

boldenone metenolone

clenbuterol methandriol

clostebol methyltestosterone

danazol mibolerone

dehydrochlormethyltest nandrolone

dihydrotestosterone norethandrolone

drostanolone oxandrolone

fluoxymesterone oxymesterone

formebolone oxymetholone

Insulin stanozolol

metandienone testosterone

trenbolone

Winstrol 

IOC/WDFPF SUBSTANCES AND METHODS PROHIBITED AT ALL TIMES
(IN-AND OUT-OF-COMPETITION)
A full list can also be viewed on the WADA internet website 

www.wada-ama.org 

Prohibited Classes of Substances and Prohibited Methods. 
It is the Athletes responsibility to make themselves aware of updates.
Doping contravenes the ethics of both sport and medical science. 
Doping consists of:

1. The administration of substances belonging to prohibited classes of pharmacological agents, and/or.
2. The use of various prohibited methods. The WDFPF regards Beta Blockers as acceptable medication.
The official text of the Prohibited List shall be maintained by WADA and shall be published in
English and French. In the event of any conflict between the English and French versions,
the English version shall prevail.

This List shall come into effect on 1 January 2007

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Eυχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση!
> Δυο διευκρινισεις:
> α) Αναφερει 5 years drugw free.Πως πιστοποείται αυτο;Θα πρεπει να σε ελεγχουν τα 5 τελευταια χρόνια;
> β)Πως παίρνει πρόκριση καποιος από Ελλαδα* (γιατι βλεπω την σημαια μας)*;


O Ιδρυτης ειναι Ελληνας (Dennis Kakos) !

----------


## Polyneikos

Ok,απλα θελω να καταλαβω:Μπορεί δηλαδη ενας αθλητης να σηκωθει και να παει να παίξει;Αυτο δεν εχω καταλαβει.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## flexakis

Οι ενδιαφερομενοι μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν με την ομοσπονδια,και μην χολοσκατε με τις κατηγοριες νατουραλ στην Ελλαδα.
Κριμα που δεν επεξε κανενας Ελληνας το '07 στην Θεσ/νικη.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ok,απλα θελω να καταλαβω:Μπορεί δηλαδη ενας αθλητης να σηκωθει και να παει να παίξει;Αυτο δεν εχω καταλαβει..


Υπαρχει μια φορμουλα που πρεπει να συμπληρωσεις και να σταλει μεχρι 2 εβδομαδες πριν τον αγωνα και εισαι μεσα . Οποιος θελει στελνει email στο inbaworld@aol.com και μαθαινει τα παντα. Ειναι πολυ καλα οργανωμενοι στο θεμα επικοινωνιας και προθυμοι σε οτι ζητηθει.  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτη είναι γνωστη η ομοσπονδία ,είχαν γίνει και στην ελλάδα με αντιντόπινκ , έτσι μάλιστα οριστε λοιπόν όποιος ενδιαφέρετε μπορεί να συμμετέχει ξεχωριστοι αγώνες με τεστ , για το πόσο μπορούν να είναι αξιόπιστα δεν γνωρίζουμε πληροφορίες , αλλα φαντάζομαι απο το σαιτ τους μπορεί κάποιος να μάθει πολλα και για την διαδικασία διεξαγωγής των τέστ .

εκείνο  που δεν κατάλαβα είναι αυτη η κατηγορία  Kids and Teen Fitness, θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν όντως πρόκειτε για παιδια δηλαδή δεν φαντάζομαι να αναφέρονται σε ανήλικα , γιατι αυτοι που το επινόησαν είναι για σκότωμα αν πρόκειτε για ανήλικα .

γιατι τέτοιου είδους αγώνες δεν κάνουν για παιδια , υπάρχουν τόσα αθλήματα να ασχοληθούν και με βάρη που όταν ενηλικιωθούν άνετα μπορούν να κατεβαίνουν σε αγώνες ββ και φίτνες , προσωπική μου άποψη βέβαια

----------


## savage

λοιπον με τη βοηθεια ενος καλου φιλου( Κωστας rules  :03. Thumb up:  ) νομιζω οτι βρηκα μια ακρη.

στην παρακατω σελιδα 

http://www.naturalbodybuilding.com/f...an%20form.html

εχει μια φορμα συμμετοχης για το World Cup.

ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΧΕΙΡΗ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗς ΕΡΙΞΑ πρεπει να σταλει η εν λογω αιτηση και να πληρωθουν και καποια χρηματα(fees) για να γινει κανεις μελος της ΙΝΒΑ

----------


## savage

επαναφερω το τοπικ γιατι εχω νεοτερα. μου απαντησε στο μεηλ που εστειλα ο ιδιος ο προεδρος της ΙΝΒΑ ο οποιος οπως ειναι Ελληνας γεννημενος στη Ζακυνθο οπως μου ειπε και θα ηθελε πολυ να επεκτεινει την ΙΝΒΑ και στην Ελλαδα. Οπως μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα ειναι κριμα να ειμαστε η χωρα απο οπου ξεκινησαν οι Ολυμπιακοι αγωνες και το Ολυμπιακο πνευμα και να εχουμε ελαχιστους natural bbers.
Στοχος του ειναι να διοργανωσει και εναν επετειακο αγωνα καποια στιγμη στο αμεσο μελλον στην Ελλαδα,στην οποια ουτως η αλλως εχουν διεξαχθει 2 natural Olympia παλαιοτερα.
Για τον εν λογω αγωνα μου ειπε οτι μακαρι να βρεθουν κι αλλοι Ελληνες να συμμετασχουν,οποτε οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε.Εγω ηδη ετοιμαζω να στειλω την αιτηση και να πληρωσω και καποια χρηματα που χρειαζονται για να γινω μελος της ΙΝΒΑ,για τα αντι-ντοπινγκ κοντρολ κτλ. ωστε να συμμετασχω στον αγωνα.

----------


## LION

> επαναφερω το τοπικ γιατι εχω νεοτερα. μου απαντησε στο μεηλ που εστειλα ο ιδιος ο προεδρος της ΙΝΒΑ ο οποιος οπως ειναι Ελληνας γεννημενος στη Ζακυνθο οπως μου ειπε και θα ηθελε πολυ να επεκτεινει την ΙΝΒΑ και στην Ελλαδα. Οπως μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα *ειναι κριμα να ειμαστε η χωρα απο οπου ξεκινησαν οι Ολυμπιακοι αγωνες και το Ολυμπιακο πνευμα και να εχουμε ελαχιστους natural bbers.*
> Στοχος του ειναι να διοργανωσει και εναν επετειακο αγωνα καποια στιγμη στο αμεσο μελλον στην Ελλαδα,στην οποια ουτως η αλλως εχουν διεξαχθει 2 natural Olympia παλαιοτερα.
> Για τον εν λογω αγωνα μου ειπε οτι μακαρι να βρεθουν κι αλλοι Ελληνες να συμμετασχουν,οποτε οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε.Εγω ηδη ετοιμαζω να στειλω την αιτηση και να πληρωσω και καποια χρηματα που χρειαζονται για να γινω μελος της ΙΝΒΑ,για τα αντι-ντοπινγκ κοντρολ κτλ. ωστε να συμμετασχω στον αγωνα.



Να του ξαναστείλεις μήνυμα και να του αναφέρεις ότι οι περισσότεροι αθλητές,αν όχι όλοι, είναι natural και αν γνωρίζει κανένα ντοπαρισμένο να μας το πει.
Υπάρχουν τόσες κατηγορίες που μπορεί να λάβει μέρος ο κάθε αθλητής.
Αυτά είναι το λιγότερο *προσβολή* για όλους τους αθλητές.
Και να του γράψεις ακόμα ότι αυτά τα γράφει κάποιος, που δεν έχει πάρει ποτέ κι ούτε έδωσε σε κανένα, οτιδήποτε απαγορευμένο.

----------


## beefmeup

+1.
ελεος πια με αυτη την καραμελα.

----------


## fetas

> Οι ενδιαφερομενοι μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν με την ομοσπονδια,και μην χολοσκατε με τις κατηγοριες νατουραλ στην Ελλαδα.
> Κριμα που δεν επεξε κανενας Ελληνας το '07 στην Θεσ/νικη.


Αγαπητέ flexaki δεν ημουν στη Θεσσαλονικη το 07 μα βρηκα αυτη την σελιδα στο internet για τους παρακατω Ελληνες.Εσυ ειχες παει και το ειδες η ακουσες οτι δεν πηρε κανεις Ελληνας μερος?
γιατι και εδω δεν γραφει και πολλα ,
http://www.tharrosnews.gr/index.php?...4077&Itemid=32

----------


## savage

Επαναφερω αυτο το τοπικ μιας και πλησιαζει σιγα σιγα και αυτος ο αγωνας στη γειτονικη μας χωρα.

Ηδη τη βδομαδα που μας περασε εστειλα με φαξ την αιτηση συμμετοχης ενω εκλεισα και πτηση και ξενοδοχειο. Εχω μιλησει με τον προεδρο τον κ.Κακο ( ο οποιος μιλαει αξιοπρεπεστατα ελληνικα) και μεσω μεσω μεηλ αλλα επικοινωνησε ο ιδιος και τηλεφωνικως μαζι μου,πραγμα που μου εκανε πολυ θετικη εντυπωση.

Ελπιζω πως δε θα ειμαι ο μονος Ελληνας που θα συμμετασχει.Γιαννη ακους?? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> γιατι απλα είναι λίγο και δεν φαίνετε εύκολα σε νορμάλ συνθήκες και φωτισμό και ακόμη περισσότερο φαίνετε σε πόζα διπλών δικεφάλων και κατα δεύτερον εκτός ότι φαίνετε στο τελευταίο στάδιο της δίαιτας και ενω φεύγει όλο το λίπος και λογικα εκεί δεν θα έχει λίπος , παρ όλα αυτα ο αδένας ξεχωρίζει πιο έντονα και είναι αργα πλέον γιατι δεν παύει να είναι μια επέμβαση με ότι αυτο συνεπάγετε , οπότε η επέμβαση είναι άκυρη , μπορεί να ήταν και ενημερωμένος ότι θα συμμετέχει σε αγώνα με νάτουραλ , αλλα χωρίς τα τέστ και μόνο τον τίτλο θα είχε να λέει είμαι νάτουραλ


Ειπα σε αυτο το thread να μην γραψω τιποτα καθως και μονο σαν συλληψη ιδεας η Ομοσπονδια αυτη θα επρεπε να ειναι η *ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ* εαν θελουμε να μιλαμε για καθαρους αγωνες και ιδανικα.

Βγαινεις ρε Ηλια και τους κρινεις οτι δεν εκαναν το ενα η το αλλο! Ποιοι ειμαστε εμεις ρε Ηλια (που ξερουμε τι εχουμε κανει) να μιλαμε και να τους κρινουμε? Εχω στα χερια μου την PRO CARD αθλητη της IFBB. Ξερεις τι γραφει για το dopping και τα test ? Θα βαλεις τα γελια ! 

Για δες τους κανονες της ΝΑΒΒΑ και WABBA.

Mεχρι χθες αυτην τη Ομοσπονδια δεν την ξεραμε και την μαθαμε με την συμμετοχη 2 αθλητων απο Ελλαδα. 

Για εμενα κανεις δεν εχει παρει αν δεν αποδειχθει το αντιθετο και ολοι εχουν παρει εαν δεν γινει ελεγχος*  
(ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΕΣ)*

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Ειπα σε αυτο το thread να μην γραψω τιποτα καθως και μονο σαν συλληψη ιδεας η Ομοσπονδια αυτη θα επρεπε να ειναι η *ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ* εαν θελουμε να μιλαμε για καθαρους αγωνες και ιδανικα.
> 
> Βγαινεις ρε Ηλια και τους κρινεις οτι δεν εκαναν το ενα η το αλλο! Ποιοι ειμαστε εμεις ρε Ηλια (που ξερουμε τι εχουμε κανει) να μιλαμε και να τους κρινουμε? Εχω στα χερια μου την PRO CARD αθλητη της IFBB. Ξερεις τι γραφει για το dopping και τα test ? Θα βαλεις τα γελια ! 
> 
> Για δες τους κανονες της ΝΑΒΒΑ και WABBA.
> 
> Mεχρι χθες αυτην τη Ομοσπονδια δεν την ξεραμε και την μαθαμε με την συμμετοχη 2 αθλητων απο Ελλαδα. 
> 
> [COLOR="red"]Για εμενα κανεις δεν εχει παρει αν δεν αποδειχθει το αντιθετο και ολοι εχουν παρει εαν δεν γινει ελεγχος[/COLOR]*  
> (ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΕΣ)*


δεν ειναι ετσι!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Δηλαδη θελετε ολο το τσουρμο που μιλησε για natural γυναικομαστια - χλευαζοντας τον αθλητη - να πειτε οτι γυναικομαστια εχουν μονο οσοι περνουν ?
> 
> Πηγαινετε σε ενα δημοτικο σχολειο (αν γινοταν δηλαδη) και ζητηστε απο τα αρσενικα να βγαλουν το μπλουζακι τους. Τα μισα απο αυτα θα εχουν γυναικομαστια μαγκες.
> 
> Η γυναικομαστια δεν προκαλειτε μονο απο χρηση.Μπορει να την εχεις απο παιδι (ορμονικες διακυμανσεις απο διατροφη ) και να σε ακολουθει μια ζωη.
> 
> Εσεις γελατε με τον αθλητη και εγω μαζι σας !
> 
> Ο πιτσιρικας παρακατω ειναι 14 χρονων και δεν εχει ιδεα τι ειναι η μπαρα.


Στέλιο, έλα, πές την αλήθεια, με ένα ΝΑΙ ή ένα ΟΧΙ. Πιστεύεις οτι ο παραπάνω αθλητής (Νο 33) έχει γεννηθεί με προβλημα γυναικομαστίας;

Δε θέλω να επεκταθώ περισσότερο στο θέμα της γυανιακομαστίας γιατί βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος. Αλλά το συγκεκριμένο το θεωρώ ηλίου φαεινότερο...

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ειπα σε αυτο το thread να μην γραψω τιποτα καθως και μονο σαν συλληψη ιδεας η Ομοσπονδια αυτη θα επρεπε να ειναι η *ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ* εαν θελουμε να μιλαμε για καθαρους αγωνες και ιδανικα.
> 
> Βγαινεις ρε Ηλια και τους κρινεις οτι δεν εκαναν το ενα η το αλλο! Ποιοι ειμαστε εμεις ρε Ηλια (που ξερουμε τι εχουμε κανει) να μιλαμε και να τους κρινουμε? Εχω στα χερια μου την PRO CARD αθλητη της IFBB. Ξερεις τι γραφει για το dopping και τα test ? Θα βαλεις τα γελια ! 
> 
> Για δες τους κανονες της ΝΑΒΒΑ και WABBA.
> 
> Mεχρι χθες αυτην τη Ομοσπονδια δεν την ξεραμε και την μαθαμε με την συμμετοχη 2 αθλητων απο Ελλαδα. 
> 
> Για εμενα κανεις δεν εχει παρει αν δεν αποδειχθει το αντιθετο και ολοι εχουν παρει εαν δεν γινει ελεγχος
> *(ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΕΣ)*


 
Στελιο οι ομοσπονδίες που αναφερεις (IFBB-WABBA-NABBA)δεν θελουν να κανουν αντιντοπινγκ τεστ και δεν κανουν.
όταν θελήσαν καποτε  πιαστηκαν αθλητες....Οταν ειχαν γίνει ελεγχοι και αυστηρες οδηγίες για διουρητικα λόγων καποιων θανατων,ξαφνικα καποιοι σουπερ ντούπερ γραμμωμενοι αθλητες,βγαιναν πιο "μαλακοι".
Φυσικα ατόνησε καποια στιγμη και αυτο,στο βωμο του θεαματος και εφόσον δεν ευδοκιμησε η εισαγωγη του αθληματος στα  Ολυμπιακα αθληματα..
Η διαφορετικότητα μιας νατουραλ ομοσπονδίας ειναι ότι προσπαθει να προσελκύσει αθλητες με το κινητρο ότι θα ελεγθουν όλοι και θα παιξουν επι ίσοις όροις,όπως το επιθυμει δηλαδη η INBA αλλα και οι ίδιοι αθλητες,χωρις ουσίες...
Όταν βλεπεις ότι δεν διαφερουν οι αγωνες αυτοι από τους αλλους,τι να κανεις τα πανό με τεραστια γραμματα ή τις δηλωσεις;Μα δεν πασχουμε από αλλη μια ομοσπονδία,ισα -ισα,από ενότητα πασχουμε,για να γινει το αθλημα δυνατο....
Φυσικα οι αθλητες μας που συμμετεχουν δεν φταίνε σε κατι καθως πιστευουν σε μια ιδεα και πίστεψαν ότι ο αγωνας αυτος τους εκφραζει,αλλα ποια είναι αυτη η ιδέα τελικα;
Μηπως ψαχνουμε το δεντρο και χανουμε το δασος;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ειπα σε αυτο το thread να μην γραψω τιποτα καθως και μονο σαν συλληψη ιδεας η Ομοσπονδια αυτη θα επρεπε να ειναι η *ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ* εαν θελουμε να μιλαμε για καθαρους αγωνες και ιδανικα.
> 
> Βγαινεις ρε Ηλια και τους κρινεις οτι δεν εκαναν το ενα η το αλλο! Ποιοι ειμαστε εμεις ρε Ηλια (που ξερουμε τι εχουμε κανει) να μιλαμε και να τους κρινουμε? Εχω στα χερια μου την PRO CARD αθλητη της IFBB. Ξερεις τι γραφει για το dopping και τα test ? Θα βαλεις τα γελια ! 
> 
> Για δες τους κανονες της ΝΑΒΒΑ και WABBA.
> 
> Mεχρι χθες αυτην τη Ομοσπονδια δεν την ξεραμε και την μαθαμε με την συμμετοχη 2 αθλητων απο Ελλαδα. 
> 
> Για εμενα κανεις δεν εχει παρει αν δεν αποδειχθει το αντιθετο και ολοι εχουν παρει εαν δεν γινει ελεγχος*  
> (ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΕΣ)*


στελάκο όπως είπα δεν παίρνω ούτε λέξη απο αυτα που έγραψα πίσω , ούτε εν βρασμώ έγραψα ούτε τίποτε .

δεν άκουσα ποτε στην ναββα , βαμπα για τέστ και τέτοια και ποτε δεν είπα οτι έγιναν και εγω θα έπρεπε να νοιώθω αδικημένος γιατι κατέβαινα το χαιβάνι χωρίς τίποτε 86-87-88 , αλλα όχι γιατι ήμουν ο καλός και οι άλλοι οι κακοί αλλα γιατι απλα δεν ΄ξέραμε και το θεωρούσαμε κλοπή , ξέρεις είχαμε άλλη νοοτροπία τότε και σκεπτικό.

αντίθετα στην ιφββ γινόταν κάποια τεστ τότε στην προσπάθεια να γίνει ολυμπιακό άθλημα και κυρίως διουρητικών , αλλα και εκεί όπως παντου τα έκλεβαν τα τέστ (βλέπε μέθοδος μαμπρούκ πολλες φορές παγκόσμιου της ιφββ , που χρησιμοποιούσε τα ούρα άλλων )

έρχετε λοιπόν αυτη η ομοσπονδία εφόσον παραδεχόμαστε όλοι πως οι άλλες δεν κάνουν και λέει εμείς θα κάνουμε και μάλιστα στα χαρτια και ανακοινώσεις λέγαν και για μέσα στην χρονια ελέγχους και σού πα μούπες .
έγιναν λοιπόν οι αγώνες , διοργάνωση αποτυχημένη , που αν γινόταν εδω σε μας απο κάποια ομοσπονδία θα άκουγαν τα εξ αμάξης  , επίπεδο εκτός λίγων εξαιρέσεων, παραλίας ,(μιλάμε για παγκόσμιο ενοείτε )  πρωτόκολο διοργάνωσης ακυρο (δηλαδή άλλα λέγαν άλλα κάναν )

αλλα όλα αυτα παραβλέπονται μονοκονδηλιά , αν εφάρμοζαν το πολυ απλό και αυτονόητο , τον τίτλο της οργάνωσης νατουραλ και πείτε μου μετα ποιός θα τολμούσε να πεί κουβέντα .

και ποια η διαφορα λοιπόν σε σχέση με αυτες τις ομοσπονδίες που υπάρχουν , πρός το χειρότερο σίγουρα .

θα μου πείτε αρχή είναι μωρε στην συνέχεια θα οργανωθούν , μα αν στην αρχή που είναι και η διαφήμηση δεν κάνεις τα αυτονόητα πως να κερδίσεις την εμπιστοσύνη και αξιοπιστία για το μέλλον , πλάκα κάνουμε ? πρώτα εξασφαλίζεις αυτα που υπόσχεσαι και αφήνεις τα άλλα σε δεύτερη μοίρα , που είναι ποιότητα διοργάνωσης και χλιδάτες αίθουσες .

και άντε αμφισβητείτε το ββ και οι αθλητες και καλα κάνουν για την χρήση η όχι των ουσιών , εφόσον δεν γίνονται τεστ όπως σωστα αναφέρετε , αλλα να αμφησβητείτε και σε αγώνα που υποτίθετε έχει τέστ αυτο που κολάει.

εκτός αν επειδη συμετέχουν σε αγώνα που φερει τον τίτλο αυτόματα βαφτίζονται νατουραλ , αν στραβώσω και γω τα χείλια μου δηλαδή θα γίνω ψάλτης  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στέλιο, έλα, πές την αλήθεια, με ένα ΝΑΙ ή ένα ΟΧΙ. Πιστεύεις οτι ο παραπάνω αθλητής (Νο 33) έχει γεννηθεί με προβλημα γυναικομαστίας;
>  ΜΒ


Nα σου βρω φωτο μου να δεις πως ημουν πριν ξεκινησω στα 13? Θα παθεις πλακα με το τι ειχα !




> Στελιο οι ομοσπονδίες που αναφερεις (IFBB-WABBA-NABBA)δεν θελουν να κανουν αντιντοπινγκ τεστ και δεν κανουν.
> όταν θελήσαν πιαστηκαν αθλητες....όταν ςιχαν γίνει ελεγχοι και αυστηρες οδηγίες για διυρητικα λόγων καποιων θανατων,ξαφνικα καποιοι σουπερ ντούπερ γραμμωμενοι αθλητες,βγαιναν πιο "μαλακοι",Φυσικα ατόνησε καποια στιγμη και αυτο,στο βωμο του θεαματος και εφόσον δεν ευδοκιμησε η εισαγωγη του αθληματος στα  Ολυμπιακα αθληματα..
> Η διαφορετικότητα μιας νατουραλ ομοσπονδίας ειναι ότι προσπαθει να προσελκύσει αθλητες με το κινητρο ότι θα ελεγθουν όλοι και θα παιξουν επι ίσοις όροις,όπως το επιθυμει δηλαδη η INBA αλλα και οι ίδιοι αθλητες,χωρις ουσίες...
> Όταν βλεπεις ότι δεν διαφερουν οι αγωνες αυτοι από τους αλλους,τι να κανεις τα πανό με τεραστια γραμματα ή τις δηλωσεις;Μα δεν πασχουμε από αλλη μια ομοσπονδία,ισα -ισα,από ενότητα πασχουμε,για να γινει το αθλημα δυνατο....
> Φυσικα οι αθλητες μας που συμμετεχουν δεν φταίνε σε κατι καθως πιστευουν σε μια ιδεα και πίστεψαν ότι ο αγωνας αυτος τους εκφραζει,αλλα ποια είναι αυτη η ιδέα τελικα;
> Μηπως βρίσκουμε το δεντρο και χανουμε το δασος;


Αυτοι προσπαθουν ομως ρε Κωστα !  Ολοι οι αγωνες τους στην Αμερικη εχουν τεστ (ρωτησα και εμαθα). Βρηκαν τα λαμογια - μαφιοζους Ιταλους να κανουν αγωνα φετος και την πατησαν. Αφηστε τους ησυχους να κανουν την προσπαθεια τους και εμας σε ολα οσα περιεγραψες (ΙFBB - NABBA - WABBA )

Hλια ρηξε μια ματια εδω : http://www.naturalbodybuilding.com/p...l_of_shame.php

Kαι οταν ειπα δες WABBA NABBA αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα: Κουβεντα πουθενα για το θεμα ! Τι μονοι μας θα βγαλουμε τα ματια μας ?

Ξανατονιζω :

*Για εμενα κανεις δεν εχει παρει αν δεν αποδειχθει το αντιθετο και ολοι εχουν παρει εαν δεν γινει ελεγχος*
(ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΕΣ)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Nα σου βρω φωτο μου να δεις πως ημουν πριν ξεκινησω στα 13? Θα παθεις πλακα με το τι ειχα !
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτοι προσπαθουν ομως ρε Κωστα !  Ολοι οι αγωνες τους στην Αμερικη εχουν τεστ (ρωτησα και εμαθα). Βρηκαν τα λαμογια - μαφιοζους Ιταλους να κανουν αγωνα φετος και την πατησαν. Αφηστε τους ησυχους να κανουν την προσπαθεια τους και εμας σε ολα οσα περιεγραψες (ΙFBB - NABBA - WABBA )
> 
> Hλια ρηξε μια ματια εδω : http://www.naturalbodybuilding.com/p...l_of_shame.php



είδα και έπαθα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  τι να δω ρε στέλιο πλάκα με κάνεις αυτοί μοιάζουν με πρώην χρήστες που τα έκοψαν και είναι ότι απέμεινε , ειδικα ο νάτουραλ για μένα γραμώνει πιο εύκολα , ούτε νερα κρατάει απο τις μαρμελάδες ούτε τίποτε , αν σας δείξω φωτο απο δικούς μου αθλητες νατουραλ θα καταλάβετε.

 μόνο τον αλβανό που περνάει πλακάκια αν δείτε που έκανε μεχρι στιγμής 4 προπονήσεις και ελιωνε απο τα ξύδια και κάθε μέρα τρώει απο την καντίνα μεσημεριανό και μου είπε σήμερα τρώει καθε μερα μια κονσέρβα ζαμπονάκι με ψωμί και έχει ενέργεια και παρ όλα αυτα είναι πολυ πιο κομμάτια απο αυτούς , τι κοιλιακούς και φλέβες γεμάτος και το μόνο σίγουρο είναι αν τον κάνουν τέστ μόνο στο αλκοτέστ θα του βρούν κατι .

γι αυτο καλα τα λόγια και το τί κάνουν στην αμερική , εδω τα ζήσαν δικά μας παιδια λαιβ στην ιταλία , αλλα και οι μαφιόζοι οι ιταλοί σπουδαίο τρόπο βρήκαν να βγάλουν λεφτα γλυτώνοντας απο τα τέστ , μάλλον δεν είναι καλοί μαφιόζοι , είναι εκολαπτόμενοι , γιατι θα μπορούσαν να μάθουν απο τους πατριώτες τους μαφιόζους πιο καλές δουλειές μαφιόζικες 
και όταν αναθέτεις μια τέτοια οργάνωση σε κάποιους εκτός του ότι φροντίζεις να ξέρεις το ποιόν τους , αν μη τι άλλο βλέπεις αν εξασφαλίζονται τα δεδομένα

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ειπαμε την πατησανε με τους μακαροναδες μην τα ξαναλεμε ! Η πορτοκαλαδα δεν περασε το τεστ του ανθρακικου !

Μην τους ακυρωνεται ομως ρε παιδια απο την στιγμη που εμεις κολυμπαμε με τις "μελισες" .

Η μελισα θελει 2 σ η 2 λλ ?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Kαι οταν ειπα δες WABBA NABBA αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα: Κουβεντα πουθενα για το θεμα ! Τι μονοι μας θα βγαλουμε τα ματια μας ?
> 
> Ξανατονιζω :
> 
> *Για εμενα κανεις δεν εχει παρει αν δεν αποδειχθει το αντιθετο και ολοι εχουν παρει εαν δεν γινει ελεγχος*
> (ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΕΣ)



μα για ναββα , βαμπα τι να πούμε όλοι ξέρουν αθλητες και θεατές ότι δεν γίνονται τεστ και είσαι ότι δηλώνεις , απλα και κατανοητά , άλλωστε δεν είναι και κάποια καινούρια κίνηση να χρειάζονται επεξηγήσεις , είναι πολλα χρόνια στο χώρο και όλοι γνωρίζουν , εγω τόσες φορές που συμμετείχα δεν με κάναν τέστ ,ακόμη και σε ένα πανευρωπαικο θυμάμε που είπαν θα γίνουν τεστ για διουρητικα , δεν έγινε άν και δεν με ενδιέφερε και να γινόταν εγω δεν πήρα έτσι κι αλλιώς , άρα τι να καθόμαστε να λέμε

----------


## savage

μου επιτρεπετε ελπιζω να παρεμβω στη συζητηση σας και να βαλω μερικα πραγματα στη θεση τους,μιας ημουν εκει και εζησα απο κοντα τα πραγματα.

απο τον προεδρο κ.Κακο εχω αποκομοισει πολυ καλες εντυπωσεις για τις προθεσεις του.θελω να πιστευω οτι οπως ειπε ο στελιος απλα ξεγελαστηκε απο τον Παντσερι (το διοργανωτη) και τους υπολοιπους Ιταλους.

Η ΙΝΒΑ κανει απειρους αγωνες καθε χρονο αν δειτε στο site της.δε γινεται ουτε να ειναι παρων σε ολους,ουτε να αναλαμβανει την οργανωση αυτων σο 100% τους.ειναι ανθρωπινως αδυνατο.
ουτε ο weider η ο σαντοχα ηταν/ειναι παρων σε ολους ης αγωνες της ΙFBB να την υφηλιο,ουτε τα κανονιζουν ολα αυτοι.απλα αναθετουν αγωνες αε αλλους,οπως καλη ωρα εγινε με το δικο μας Εlite pro που διοργανωθηκε απο Παπαντωνη/Παπαγεργιου κτλ.

στις ηπα τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα απ'οτι μας πληροφορησαν οι αμερικανοι αθλητες και οπως ειπε κι ο στελιος εκει τα τεστ γινονται κανονικα.

επισης ολοι οι δειθνεις αθλητες επειδη τους ζουσα καθημερινα στο ξενοδοχειο και τους ειδα και στον αγωνα ειχαν πολυ νορμαλ κορμια με μονη μικροεξαιρεση τον τσεχο νικητη της tall class της open κατηγοριας.αλλα κι αυτος δεν ειναι τοσο εξωπραγματικος οσο φαινεται σε καποιες φωτο ουτε ειχε κραχτο πανω του.ξαναλεω ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο να τους βλεπεις απο κοντα.

ο αθλτης που συζητατε και καποιοι αλλοι ακομα με πολυ υποπτες σωματοδομες ηταν ΟΛΟΙ ιταλοι οι οποιοι ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΗΣ ΙΝΒΑ και δεν ηταν να αγωνιστουν στον αγωνα. επροκειτο να αγωνιστουν ξεχωριστα το πρωι σε δικο τους αγωνα,αλλα ο Παντσερι εκανε τα δικα του.

οποτε ο κ.Κακος ειχε 2 επιλογες.
1)να ακυρωσει τον αγωνα και να εχουμε ταξιδεψει ολοι οι υπολοιποι τσαμπα και βερεσε
2)να δωσει τοπο στην οργη και απλα να μην ξαναεπιστευτει τον παντσερι.

επελεξε το 2ο. θελω να πιστευω οτι ολο αυτο ηταν απλα μια κακη παρενθεση στα χρονικα της ΙΝΒΑ. δεν ειναι καινουρια ομοσπονδια αλλωστε.κανει πολλα χρονια αγωνες και σε αντιθεση με αλλες "natural" ομοσπονδιες εχει τη φημη της αξιοπιστης ομοσπονδιας.
θελω να πιστευω οτι στον επομενο αγωνα της ΙΝΒΑ που θα συμμετασχω τα πραγματα θα κυλησουν οπως πρεπει. το μελλον θα δειξει.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ειπαμε την πατησανε με τους μακαροναδες μην τα ξαναλεμε ! Η πορτοκαλαδα δεν περασε το τεστ του ανθρακικου !
> 
> Μην τους ακυρωνεται ομως ρε παιδια απο την στιγμη που εμεις κολυμπαμε με τις "μελισες" .
> 
> Η μελισα θελει 2 σ η 2 λλ ?



ντροπή στέλιο στην ορθογραφία ήσουν κουμπούρας με 2 σσ γράφετε , αλλα δεν το περίμενα αυτο απο σένα εξεπλάγην τωρα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ντροπή στέλιο στην ορθογραφία ήσουν κουμπούρας με 2 σσ γράφετε , αλλα δεν το περίμενα αυτο απο σένα εξεπλάγην τωρα


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  *ΕΣΕΝΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΣΩ* :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

σσσσσσσσσσσσσσσ Λοιπον για το θεμα !  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ειπαμε την πατησανε με τους μακαροναδες μην τα ξαναλεμε !


και από οτι βλέπω, δεν αποκλείεται στο μέλλον να βρουν ένα άξιο συνεργάτη και διοργανωτη στο πρόσωπο του Κτιστάκη... γιατί για εκεί τη κόβω τη δουλεία. :01. Wink: 

Άιντε Στέλιο, προβλέπω και Μρ Κρήτη Natural, μη σου πω οτι το Greek King θα μετονομαστεί σε Natural Greek King με μέγα χορηγο το γιαουρτάκι Natural της ΔΕΛΤΑ.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> και από οτι βλέπω, δεν αποκλείεται στο μέλλον να βρουν ένα άξιο συνεργάτη και διοργανωτη στο πρόσωπο του Κτιστάκη... γιατί για εκεί τη κόβω τη δουλεία.
> 
> Άιντε Στέλιο, προβλέπω και Μρ Κρήτη Natural, μη σου πω οτι το Greek King θα μετονομαστεί σε Natural Greek King με μέγα χορηγο το γιαουρτάκι Natural της ΔΕΛΤΑ. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Δεν μπορω να κανω κατι που δεν αντιπροσωπευω Πανο.

Φοραω ρουχα που με εκραζουν και κανω αγωνες που εχω παρει μερος (οχι natural δηλαδη)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *ΕΣΕΝΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΣΩ*
> 
> σσσσσσσσσσσσσσσ Λοιπον για το θεμα !



τελικα είμαι βραδύκαυστος , (θα αρχήσω να ανυσηχώ μεγαλώνω μου φαίνετε  :01. Razz: )τωρα το έπιασα το υπονοούμενο και  για ποιόν χτυπάει η καμπάνα και τσίμπησα ,  ομολογώ σκάω στα γέλια  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> τελικα είμαι βραδύκαυστος , (θα αρχήσω να ανυσηχώ μεγαλώνω μου φαίνετε )τωρα το έπιασα το υπονοούμενο και  για ποιόν χτυπάει η καμπάνα και τσίμπησα ,  ομολογώ σκάω στα γέλια


Παιδια σημερα τελειωσα με τον Ηλια ! *ΠΑΡΤΕ ΤΟΝ*.  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Να σε καλα ρε Λιακο. 

[YOUTUBE="OjgCUu4zws8"]OjgCUu4zws8[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## fetas

> μου επιτρεπετε ελπιζω να παρεμβω στη συζητηση σας και να βαλω μερικα πραγματα στη θεση τους,μιας ημουν εκει και εζησα απο κοντα τα πραγματα.
> 
> απο τον προεδρο κ.Κακο εχω αποκομοισει πολυ καλες εντυπωσεις για τις προθεσεις του.θελω να πιστευω οτι οπως ειπε ο στελιος απλα ξεγελαστηκε απο τον Παντσερι (το διοργανωτη) και τους υπολοιπους Ιταλους.
> 
> Η ΙΝΒΑ κανει απειρους αγωνες καθε χρονο αν δειτε στο site της.δε γινεται ουτε να ειναι παρων σε ολους,ουτε να αναλαμβανει την οργανωση αυτων σο 100% τους.ειναι ανθρωπινως αδυνατο.
> ουτε ο weider η ο σαντοχα ηταν/ειναι παρων σε ολους ης αγωνες της ΙFBB να την υφηλιο,ουτε τα κανονιζουν ολα αυτοι.απλα αναθετουν αγωνες αε αλλους,οπως καλη ωρα εγινε με το δικο μας Εlite pro που διοργανωθηκε απο Παπαντωνη/Παπαγεργιου κτλ.
> 
> στις ηπα τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα απ'οτι μας πληροφορησαν οι αμερικανοι αθλητες και οπως ειπε κι ο στελιος εκει τα τεστ γινονται κανονικα.
> 
> ...


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## fetas

i like girls!!!!!!1 i lak girls!!!!!!1 i lak girls!!!!!!!!!!sexy girls!!!!!!!
Eυτυχως η σιλικονη δεν ειναι στη λιστα ,για τις γυναικες!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## zakk lio

ε ρε τι με κανεις μεσημεριατικα !!!  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## jGod

> Όπως αποδυκνύει η παρακάτω φώτο, ο Γιάννης άψογος.
> 
> Στη παρακάτω φώτο όμως φαίνεται και ένας τύπος (Νο33), ο οποιός ήταν  πολύ άτυχος από τη φύση του γιατί γεννήθηκε με γυναικομαστία ο καημένος,  γιατί τα τεστ (αν γινόταν) θα έδειχναν οτι είναι natural. Είναι  αυτό που λέμε Natural γυναικομαστία



δεν θα μπορουσε την γυναικομαστια...να την εχει 'κληρονομήσει' απο παλαιότερα έτη που χρησιμοποιούσε φάρμακο και απλα να μην έχει φύγει? 
αν και περα απο την γυναικομαστια φαινεται και απο αλλου οτι ειναι σε φαρμακο!

----------


## Muscleboss

> δεν θα μπορουσε την γυναικομαστια...να την εχει 'κληρονομήσει' απο παλαιότερα έτη που χρησιμοποιούσε φάρμακο και απλα να μην έχει φύγει? 
> αν και περα απο την γυναικομαστια φαινεται και απο αλλου οτι ειναι σε φαρμακο!


Πες σε αυτόν που σου σφύριξε την απορία αυτη, ότι η "κληρονομούσα" όπως την ονομάζεις γυναικομαστία (άνω της 5ετίας μάλιστα, καθώς υποτίθεται ότι οι αθλητές απέχουν για τουλάχιστον 5 χρόνια), παρουσιάζει διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά από αυτή που φαίνεται στη φώτο. Αυτη είναι φρέσκια  :01. Razz: 

Περισσότερη ανάλυση στο σεμινάριο που θα κάνουμε περι gyno. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι στην ουρά για εισητήρια  :01. Wink: 

MB

----------


## jGod

υπονοεις κατι που φοβασαι να πεις ευθεως? εγω ρωτησα να μου απαντησει καποιος χρηστης ΑΑΣ (οπως εσυ?..) για να μαθω και να μου λυθει η απορια μιας και δεν εχω γνωσεις περι φαρμακων! τωρα ποιος πιστευεις οτι μου το σφυριξε ειλικρινα δεν κτλβαινω..και αν θες στειλε π.μ αν νομιζεις οτι θα εκτεθει καποιος..!δεν καταλαβαινω για πιο λογο ειρωνευεσε ενα ποστ μου που δεν εμπεριεχει καμια ειρωνια και απλα εκανα μια ερωτηση!

----------


## savage

εγω κι ο γιαννης επι σκηνης

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Πολυ ωραιοι και 2 οι Savage !!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## bodystyle

:03. Clap: Μπράβο σας,Νίκο.Μάλλον είσαι στην  top φόρμα  της ζωής σου στην Ιταλία.Ελπίζω να ξεκίνησες προπονήσεις γιατί τώρα αρχιζετε τον αγώνα σας. Εύχομαι να σε δούμε σε καλύτερη κατάσταση στον επόμενο natural Ελληνικό ή διεθνή αγώνα. :02. Welcome:

----------


## argyrakis

εγω τωρα είδα το βίντεο και ομολογώ και ο γιάννης και ο νίκος σε πολυ  καλή φόρμα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: , αλλα εγω δεν κατάλαβα εδω δεν είχε άλλους αθλητές η  κατηγορία ?η  το βίντεο παίρνει μόνο τούς δικούς μας , γιατι σε άλλα  βίντεο και φωτο είδα κι άλλους αθλητες στην σκηνή

----------


## savage

> Μπράβο σας,Νίκο.Μάλλον είσαι στην  top φόρμα  της ζωής σου στην Ιταλία.Ελπίζω να ξεκίνησες προπονήσεις γιατί τώρα αρχιζετε τον αγώνα σας. Εύχομαι να σε δούμε σε καλύτερη κατάσταση στον επόμενο natural Ελληνικό ή διεθνή αγώνα.


ναι και γω ετσι νομιζω βασιλη,οτι ημουν στην καλυτερη φορμα μου ever.οπως πολυ καλα ξερεις ξεκινησα ηδη προπονησεις.μαλιστα τις πρωτες 2 προπονησεις τις εκανα στο bodystyle σε σας :03. Thumb up:  .
εχω ολυ ορεξη και θελω να πιστευω οτι θα ειμαι ακομα καλυτερος στον επομενο/ους αγωνα/ες. οπως ειπαμε και απο κοντα στοχος μου ειναι του χρονου το καλοκαιρι η το φθινοπωρο να ξαναγωνιστω καθοτι οπως λεει και η ναντια,το σωμα μου χρειαζεται να μεινει εκτος αγωνων για τουλαχιστον 1 χρονο.




> εγω τωρα είδα το βίντεο και ομολογώ και ο γιάννης και ο νίκος σε πολυ  καλή φόρμα , αλλα εγω δεν κατάλαβα εδω δεν είχε άλλους αθλητές η  κατηγορία ?η  το βίντεο παίρνει μόνο τούς δικούς μας , γιατι σε άλλα  βίντεο και φωτο είδα κι άλλους αθλητες στην σκηνή


ευχαριστουμε Στρατο.
το βιντεο ειναι τραβηγμενο απο την κατηγορια Novice(δηλαδη κατηγορια πρωτοεμφανιζομενων). δυστυχως ειχε μονο 5 πρωτοεμφανιζομενους αθλητες που δηλωσαν συμμετοχη.3 συμμετειχαν στην short class(κοντη κατηγορια) την οποια κερδισε ο 16χρονος αμερικανος Daveon Hill(βλεπε φωτο πιο πισω),ενω εγω κι ο Γιαννης συμμετειχαμε στην ψηλη.
οι φωτο που λες Στρατο ειναι απο τις open κατηγοριες(δηλαδη κατηγοριες χωρις περιορισμο βαρους,ηλικιας,και ανεξαρτητως του αν ειναι καποιος πρωτοεμφανοζιμενος στην ΙΝΒΑ). εκει οι συμμετοχες ηταν καμια 30αρια και υπηρξαν 3 υποκατηγοριες.
η short class(κοντη) --->χωρις ελληνικη συμμετοχη
η medium class(μεσαια)---> με 10 συμμετοχες.εδω πηρα την 3 θεση
η tall class(ψηλη)--->συμμετειχε ο γιαννης και πηρε κι αυτος την 3η θεση μεταξυ 9 η 10 συμμετοχων αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## savage

μερικες ακομα φωτο απο μενα και το γιαννη που ειχαν ξεμεινει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

και μερικες ακομα

----------


## Timoleon

> Δηλαδη θελετε ολο το τσουρμο που μιλησε για natural γυναικομαστια - χλευαζοντας τον αθλητη - να πειτε οτι γυναικομαστια εχουν μονο οσοι περνουν ?
> 
> Πηγαινετε σε ενα δημοτικο σχολειο (αν γινοταν δηλαδη) και ζητηστε απο τα αρσενικα να βγαλουν το μπλουζακι τους. Τα μισα απο αυτα θα εχουν γυναικομαστια μαγκες.
> 
> Η γυναικομαστια δεν προκαλειτε μονο απο χρηση.Μπορει να την εχεις απο παιδι (ορμονικες διακυμανσεις απο διατροφη ) και να σε ακολουθει μια ζωη.
> 
> Εσεις γελατε με τον αθλητη και εγω μαζι σας !
> 
> Ο πιτσιρικας παρακατω ειναι 14 χρονων και δεν εχει ιδεα τι ειναι η μπαρα.


Προσωπικά δεν γελάω με κανέναν,όμως,το παράδειγμα είναι ατυχές.
Και οι άντρες και οι γυναίκες έχουν και τετοστερόνη και οιστρογόνο.Τα αγόρια 10-11 χρονών εως 16-17 παρουσιάζουν το φαινόμενο ορμονικής γυναικομαστίας λόγω μη αύξησης,σ αυτές τις ηλικίες,της τετοστερόνης τους και εξαιτίας των οιστρογόνων.Οταν δε ο οργανισμός έχει προδιάθεση παχυσαρκίας το φαινόμενο είναι πολύ πιο έντονο και μπορεί να παραταθεί ως 18-19 ετών. Ο πιτσιρικάς είναι 14 ετών.Ο bodybuilder είναι 17-19 χρονών??

----------


## jGod

κατι τετοιο μπορω να το επιβεβαιωσω και γω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.στα 13-14 δημιουργησα εναν ογκο κατω απο τις θηλες μου που υστερα απο ορμονικες εξετασεις μου ειπαν οτι απλα οι ορμονες 'τα εχουν παιξει' λογο του οτι ψηλωνα και αρκετα οπως μου ειπαν..κατι που στα 16.5-17 περασε τελειως.

----------

